# a/d/s 335c nib



## sancho20 (Jan 6, 2011)

Check these out..Yes they are mine.And yes my reserve is set high,lol

eBay - New & used electronics, cars, apparel, collectibles, sporting goods & more at low prices


----------



## ryanr7386 (Feb 21, 2011)

Very very nice! Wish I had the cash lying around! GLWS bud.


----------



## Salami (Oct 10, 2007)

Looks like a 335is.2 set with the PX crossovers. Listing also says: "These are a/d/s best speakers they ever made." I thought the PX series was the best set a/d/s ever made.


What makes this set so special and valuable other than the crossovers?


----------



## senior800 (Nov 10, 2010)

Salami said:


> Looks like a 335is.2 set with the PX crossovers. Listing also says: "These are a/d/s best speakers they ever made." I thought the PX series was the best set a/d/s ever made.
> 
> 
> What makes this set so special and valuable other than the crossovers?


^ was very curious as well.

Do the serial numbers match on all the items?

Seems a very strange set to have matched together.


----------



## Salami (Oct 10, 2007)

It is set that a/d/s did build. There is a manual on the directed site and it shows these same items for the set-the 335C.


I don't see how it is better than the PX though, it certainly doesn't look as sexy as the PX.


----------



## senior800 (Nov 10, 2010)

Salami said:


> It is set that a/d/s did build. There is a manual on the directed site and it shows these same items for the set-the 335C.
> 
> 
> I don't see how it is better than the PX though, it certainly doesn't look as sexy as the PX.


Fair enough.

The PX is my Favorite set of speakers and I have owned most of the luxury sets. I need to start searching for the matching sub!



















Op: if they don't sell and you want to split I would be interested in the crossovers!


----------



## sancho20 (Jan 6, 2011)

dont really want to split them up..But yes it is a matching set.The person i got them from worked for ads and built these speakers.Im not sure why but this set was more new than the px set.


----------



## senior800 (Nov 10, 2010)

I think the px were 4.5/5k? and I was also told only 5 sets were sold in America itself (though a few more have been imported since.)

Good luck with the sale though. Let me know if you decide to split.


----------



## sancho20 (Jan 6, 2011)

ok i will but id rather sell as a set since they are all matching.But im not sure how much the px were i was just going on what somebody told me..


----------



## sancho20 (Jan 6, 2011)

1 day left..Dont think they are going to hit my reserve..I didnt really know what to ask for them that is why i listed them in a auction instead of a bin with best offer like i usually do.And if anybody could give me an idea as to what these sell for please chime in.. thanks


----------



## senior800 (Nov 10, 2010)

Look for them on yahoo auctions japan. About the only place there is normally a market for them.


----------



## sancho20 (Jan 6, 2011)

i may decide to split the set if anyone is interested in 1 thing or the other..but i want to find buyers for both before i split it..


----------



## sancho20 (Jan 6, 2011)

sold on ebay for $1000..Im gonna be putting my soundstream human reign 2 channel up on there next week ..I know people are gonna be going nuts for that thing.


----------



## groundcontrol873 (Jul 19, 2010)

seems like a good deal


----------



## groundcontrol873 (Jul 19, 2010)

dibs on the soundstream


----------



## groundcontrol873 (Jul 19, 2010)

how much u lookin 2 get


----------



## sancho20 (Jan 6, 2011)

not sure yet might just put it up as a auction since i havent even seen any for sale on ebay in the last year so have nothing to compare to.Pm me an offer and if it sounds good it will save me the trouble of putting it up on ebay..Its in good shape but i dony have the box or manual..


----------



## sancho20 (Jan 6, 2011)

if your interested in the human reign let me know cause its going up on ebay tonight...


----------



## sancho20 (Jan 6, 2011)

heres a couple pics..My 3 year old was obsessed with the amp when i took it out to take ..it was halarious


----------

